# Blob bottles from Pottsville PA



## Brandon5720 (Sep 1, 2020)

Hello is anyone selling any blob top or Hutchinson bottles from Pottsville i am looking to buy thanks.


----------



## Drift (Sep 1, 2020)

I found a broken blob soda from Pottsville, PA in Peoria, IL. I took it home thinking it was an unlisted bottle from tiny Pottstown, IL, and then I rinsed the dirt off. I see you're new. Would love to see any Pottsville bottles you have already! I'll reach out if I find any that are whole.


----------



## Brandon5720 (Sep 1, 2020)

This is all i have left i sold alot of them when i was younger now i built a bar in my house now im looking to buy more


----------

